# Hi TT owners!



## Danster (Feb 9, 2009)

Afternoon everyone.
My name is Dan, from Suffolk and I am looking into buying a TT 225 mk1. My mint low mileage Focus RS (which is the love of my life) has to be sold as I need to get on the property ladder.

I have been thinking about what car to buy to replace the RS for some time... It needs to be sporty yet refined, sytlish, has to be turbo, tunable etc etc and I still conclude that the mk1 TT is my best choice.

I had better get reading up on the TT, as I dont know that much about them [smiley=book2.gif]

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi dan and welcome to the forum

loads of information and a great group of members here

hope your pockets are deep if you start going down the modified route :wink:

check out the for sale section - plenty of good examples - owned by enthusiasts


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

RS must have been very fun

but the TT will fit the bill too.

any pics of the RS, as don't see many of these


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome had a few RS Fords over the years some great cars Once you get your TT then join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Danster (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes  
Here are some pics of the RS (which sold this evening)


































It has a long mod list which gave me 303BHP and 345lbs/ft torque

The problem with it is that my mind was set on keeping it clean and not driving it. Plus it was a little hard work driving it as a daily driver.

So I decided to get on the housing market, but at the same time, I want a nice looking car!
Initially I was looking at the old shape S3's, but I couldn't find many with about 50K on the clock.... Then I thought TT!

Thanks for the PM p1ste. The car looks great and is the colour I am after, but due to house deposit, I cant spend over 10K

Dan


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

that looks like an ace example, a true classic


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice focus , welcome to the forum ,some nice tt's for sale on here. 8)


----------

